

Ask HN: Clojure on Android? - olenhad

I've recently been learning clojure, and discovered the clojure REPL for android(https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sattvik.clojure_repl&#38;hl=en), which works beautifully for small scripts. Despite this, I haven't seen much adoption amongst the android dev community, despite clojure's powerful yet simple syntax (much more preferable than Java!). Any ideas on why this is the case?
======
lighthazard
I'd say because it's just not native to the Android development process.
Android started with Java as the language of choice for development and that
means Java will always be a first choice for most people because of the
multitude of tutorials and docs and help (also fully supported by Google).

